# What is rimlock?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have seen this mentioned a few time. What is rimlock? Is that when the extractor diesn't catch the end of the casing or something?


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Rimlock is where the rounds get jammed in a magazine.

It happens with semi-rimmed cartridges like the .32 ACP or with fully-rimmed ones like the .357 Magnum (ala the Coonan pistol).

If the overall cartridge length is short enough, the round below the top one in the magazine can move forward. Then, the rim of the top round can slip behind the rim of the lower round, locking it in the magazine.

Can't happen with rimless or rebated rim cases like the 9mm, .40 S&W, .357 Sig and .45 ACP.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Interesting......

I always thought it was when you want to buy something, and your wallet gets to the rim (top edge) of your back pocket - then your wife slaps you across the back of the head and says "don't even think about it!"


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

:mrgreen:


DennyCrane said:


> Interesting......
> 
> I always thought it was when you want to buy something, and your wallet gets to the rim (top edge) of your back pocket - then your wife slaps you across the back of the head and says "don't even think about it!"


+2


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> +2


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

This is why the seecamp 32 can only use certian ammo. 32 acp ball and HP have a wide variance in over all length. So Larry chose silvertips , At that time best of the 32 HP on market and basic designed the mag for that OAL bullet. The rounds can't shift unrecoil and no rim lock. On the KT P-32 if we want to shoot only hp we install rimlock kit or the fly wire After that ball won't fit mag unless you remove.
You can carry and shoot HP with out fixing mag and may never have a problem But on the one day you really need Mr Murphy might just show up..

Also seems rimlock is really a small light pistol problem. I never had happen on my Walthers PP or heard of this problem on full size 32 pistols


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, thanks guys 

When I get my Keltec next week, I think I'm just gonna keep FMJ in it - probably WWB.

From all the data I've looked at, the hollow points really ain't worth it in that size bullet...


----------



## Ratel (Jul 26, 2006)

That's why some rimmed military cartridges have that beveled edge on the rim. Like the 30-40 Krag and the 7.62x54 Rimmed Russian round. Combat is not a good place to practice clearing a rimlock.


----------



## minnesota_gunner (Jul 4, 2006)

*shipwreck, which kel-tec?*

Which model are you getting? I'm debating about the .25


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

michael t said:


> Also seems rimlock is really a small light pistol problem


It would seem so. The pistols of the 'thirties all seem to have performed pretty well, along with the .38 ACP and .38 Super, which are semi-rimmed.

Bob Wright


----------

